# latest WNT roster



## Soccer43 (Jan 1, 2018)

I know there are frequent changes in the rosters but I noticed that Malorie Pugh is not on the current WNT roster nor on any of the younger age rosters.  Anyone know why?  Seems like she passed on college to play professional and with the WNT so wondering about that....


----------



## Brian (Jan 1, 2018)

The last roster posted did not include Pugh because she was out with a hamstring injury at the time.


----------



## Brian (Jan 5, 2018)

The new roster has Pugh back from her injury.

https://www.ussoccer.com/womens-national-team/latest-roster#tab-1


----------

